# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  ««« सुलग उठा सिंदूर »»»

## sajan love

नमस्कार मित्रों
काफी दिनों बाद इस मंच पर आया हूँ 
काफी कुछ बदल गया है यहाँ
काफी नये सदस्य भी मंच से जुड़े हैं
और मन बहुत आनंदित हुआ है यह सब बदलाव देखकर 

एक नया उपन्यास आपके समक्ष प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ
आशा है आपको पसंद आएगा

----------


## sajan love

सुलग उठा सिंदूर

----------


## sajan love

"लो दीपा, कल शहर में एक और बडी डकैती पड़ गई ।। " 



किंचन में चाय बनाती दीपा ने पूछा " कहां ? "



"कचहरी में ।" सोफे पर अधलेटी अवस्था में पडे़ देव ने नजरें अखवार पर जमाए बताया----'"तीन लुटेरे एक मैंटाडोर में आए, रिवॉल्वरों की नोक पर ट्रेजरी लूट ली---गार्ड और अन्य… ....कर्मचारी हक्के-बक्के से मूर्ति वने सबकुछ देखते रहे औंर लुटेरों ने दस लाख के नोटों से भरा एक सन्दूक मैटाडोर में रख लिया ।"



"ऐसे मौकों पर कोई कर भी क्या सकता है ?" किचन और ड्राइंगरूम के बीच वने मोखले से दीपा की आवाज निक्ली----"सबको अपनी जान प्यारी होती है, गुण्डे--मवालियों के लिए किसी को मार डालना क्या मुश्किल काम ?" 



"ऐसी वात नहीं है, आखिरी समय में ही सही, मगर ट्रेजरी के एक गार्ड ने बहादुरी दिखाई!" 



"क्या-किया उसने?" 


"सन्दूक को मैंटाडोर में रखने के बाद लुटेरे फरार होने वाले थे कि गीर्ड ने अपनी गन से गोली चला दी---एक लुटेरा वहीं ढेर हो गया, दूसरी गोली चलाई तो दूसरे की जांघ में लगी, परन्तु फिर भी वह सन्दूक सहित मैटाडोर लेकर फरार हो गया----लोग मैटाडोर के पीछे भागे, वह तो खैर उनके हाथ क्या आनी थी-----इस अफरा-तफरी में तीसरा लुटेरा भी जाने -कहां गुम हो गया?"




"पिछले दिनो से शहर में कोई गिरोह आया लगता है ।" हाथ में कप लिए, नाइट गाउन पहने दीपा ड्राइंगरूम में प्रविष्ट होती हुई बोली-----" आऐ दिन लूट-पाट, चोरी और हत्याएं हो रही है" 


"पुलिस ने मैटाडोर या दोनों में से किसी भी लुटेरे का पता बताने वाले को दस हजार रूपये देने की घोषना की है ।"
"तुम्हारे मुंह में पानी क्यो आ रहा है, तुम्हारे हाथ तो ये दस हजार लगने से रहे---लो , चाय पियो!" 



"ठीक कहती हो तुम, हमारी ऐसी किस्मत कहां?" देव ने अखबार सेंटर टेबल पर डाला और सीधा बैठकर कप-प्लेट लेता हुआ बोला…"'सिर्फ एक चाय बनाई हे?" 



"जी हा!" दीपा उसके सामने वाले सोफे पर बैठ गई! 


"क्यों?"



"आज मैं मंदिर जाकर भगवान के दर्शन करने से पहले कूछ नहीं लूँगी ।"

----------


## uttarakhandi

स्वागत है साजन लव जी , 

हम पाठकों की तो चाँदी हो गई , चुपड़ी और दो दो ,

----------


## anita

बहुत ही बढ़िया साजन लव जी

----------


## sajan love

शुक्रिया मित्रगण

----------


## sajan love

दीपा के सुन्दर चेहरे पर नजरे टिकाए देव की आखो में एकाएक शरारत नाच उठी, बोला------"तुम तो कहती थीं कि तुम्हारे भगवान हम ?" 



"बेशक पत्नी के लिए उसका पति भगवान ही होता है!" 


चाय की चुस्की लेते हुए देव ने कहा----"फिर यह मंदिर में रहने वाला भगवान कहाँ से टपक पडा़ ?"



"वह भगवान नम्बर एक है, क्योकि सबका है----तुम भगवान नम्बर दो हो, क्योकि सिर्फ मेरे हो…मैं आज-उस भगवान के दर्शन करने से पहले पानी भी नहीं पियूंगी, जिसने ठीक आज के दिन तुम्हें मेरा भगवान बनाया ।। " 



"भगवान नम्बर एक तो पैसा है दीपा, दौलत------मंदिर में रहने वाले तुम्हारे भगबान का नम्बर दूसरा है और इस हिसाब से मेरा नम्बर ।"



"द--देव ।" दीपा चीख-सू पड़ी । 



"ओह, सॉरी --बुरा मान गई !" सकपकाकर कहने के वाद उसने ज़ल्दी-जल्दी चाय पीनी शुरू कर दी, जबकि दीपा के दूध से गोरे, गोल मुखड़े पर नागबारी के चिन्ह थे मगर बोली कुछ नही…चाय पीता-हुआ देव बीच-बीच में उसे कनखियों से देखता रहा । 




दीपा अखबार उठाकर ट्रेजरी में डाके ही न्युज पढने लगी ।।



चाय खत्म करके देव ने कप-प्लेट टेबल पर रखे ही थे कि दीपा ने उखड़े हुए स्वर ने हुक्म जारी कर दिया-"'जल्दी से नहा-धोकर तैयार हो जाओ ।"
"ओह तो तुम अव तक नाराज हो दीपा डार्लिग ?" कहता हुआ देव उठा उसके नजदीक पहुंचकर बोला-"कम-से-कम आज तो नाराज मत हो, आज हमारी पहली मैरिज एनीवरसरी है ।" 



"तो तुम ऐसी वात ही क्यों करते हो देव?" उसने पलकें उठाकर शि्कायत की-----"तुम अपने दिमाग से दौलत का भूत उतारकर फेक क्यो नहीं देते ?" 



"छोडो दीपा, आज हमे किसी बहस में नहीं पड़ना चाहिए !" कहते हुए देव ने उसके समीप बैठकर, कमल-सा मुखड़ा हथेलियों के बीच लिया और उसकी बड्री-बड्री आंखों में झांकता हुआ बोला…"यह बताओं कि आज मंदिर जाकर, तुम अपने भगवान नम्बर एक से क्या मांगने वाली हो?" 



दीपा के मन में न जाने क्या विचार उठा कि पलकें लाज के बोझ से स्वयं झुकती चली गई चौर चेहरा शर्म से सुर्ख हो गया…दीपा की इस अदा पर देव को इतना प्यार आया कि उसने होंठ आगे बढाकर गुलाब की पंखुरियों को चूम लिया ।



सुर्खी कनपटियों तक फैल गई, नेत्र बन्द हो गए । 



प्रेम-सागर में डूबी दीपा के मुंह से निक्ला…"हुं!"



"जवाब नहीं दिया तुमने, क्या मांगने जा रही हो भगवान से?" 



पलके उठी, चमचमा रही आंखों में चंचलता उभर आई बोली-----" मन चाहे देवता से शादी के एक साल याद कोई स्त्री भगवान से क्या मांग सकती है?"



"जानना चाहता हूं ।" 




"कृष्ण-कन्हेया जैसे शैतान, एक नन्हा-सा देव ।" 



"न-नहीं ।" देव अचानक चीखकर एक झटके से खड़ा हो गया ।



दीपा चौंक पडी, असमंजस में फंसी वह देव को अभी देख ही रही थी कि चेहरे पर पूरी सख्ती और दृढ़ता लिए देव ने कहा…"अभी हमे कोई बच्चा नहीं चाहिए।"



"क्यों?" 



"क्योकि हम ठीक से उसकी परवरिश नहीं कर सकते ।" 




"कैसी बात कर रहे हो देव ।" 



"मैं ठीक कह रहा हूं दीपा । " वह पलटकर उसकी आंखों में झांकता हुआ बोला-----"जब तक ठीक से मैं कुछ कमाने नहीं लगता, तब तक किसी नए मेहमान को इस दुनिया में लाकर हमे उसकी जिन्दगी बरबाद करने का कोई हक नहीं है ।"

----------


## sajan love

"फिर वही बात देव, कितनी वार कहूं कि जो तुम कमाते हो वह हमारे लिये काफी नहीं बल्कि बहुत है-बैक में क्लर्क हो तुम, बारह सौ रुपये महीना क्या कम हैं?” 



_ "हु!" देव ने नफरत से मुंह सिक्रोड़ा-"बारह सौ रुपये-बारह सौ रुपये महीना कम होते हैं क्या दीपा, एक आदमी उनसे क्या कर सकता है?" 



"हजार वार कह चुकी हूं , इस तनख्वाह में कोई भी व्यक्ति अपने परिवार को इज्जत की रोटी खिला सकता हे-सम्मानपूर्वक हंसते-खेलते जिन्दगी गुजार सकता है!" 


"बस ?"


"और आदमी को चाहिये भी क्या ?" 



"तुम्हें नहीं मालुम दीपा, मैं जानता हूं कि मुझे क्या चाहिये?” अजीब उत्तेजना में फंसा देव कहता चला गया ---"जरा सोचो, आज मेरी उम्र पच्चीस साल हा…साठ साल की आजु में रिटायर कर दिया जाऊंगा यानी जिन्दगी के सिर्फ पैंतीस साल बाकी बचे हैं और इन पैतीस सालों में कुल मिलाकर वे मुझे पांच लाख चार हजार रुपये देगा-सिर्फ पांच लाख रुपये----कछुवे की चाल से बढ़ने वाला 'इंक्रीमेण्ट' भी इसमें जोड़ दिया जाये तो ज्यादा-से-ज्यादा छ: लाख कमा लूगा-यानी मेरी सारी जिन्दगी की कमाई कुल मिलाकर सिर्फ छ: लाख होगी, जबकि शादी के वाद मैंने तुम्हें जिस कोठी की मालकिन बनाने की कल्पना की थी उसकी कीमत आज आठ लाख है!" 



"द-देव!" दीपा का स्वर कांप गया । 



"तुम्हारे गले में हीरों का हार, कलाइयों में कंगन तो क्या नाक से नथ और कानों में सोने के बुन्दे तक नहीं हैं!" भावावेश के भंवर में फंसा देव कहता चला गया-'"नहीँ दीपा, मेरी कल्पनाओं में तुम्हें चार-पांच सौ रुपल्ली की साड़ी नहीं पहननी थी?" 



एकटक उसे देख रही दीपा ने कहा…"ज़ब से शादी हुई है, तब से तुम अपनी इन्हीं कल्पनाओं को पूरा करने के लिए दीवाने हुए जा रहे हो, जबकि मैं लगातार कहती आ रही हूं कि तुम्हारी इस गुड़िया को कुछ नहीं चाहिए…मुझें तुम मिल गये सबकुछ मिल गया है देव ---सबसे बडी दोलत मिल गयी है मुझें…मेरे लिए तो तुम्हीं सबकुछ हो…कंगन, नथ, बुन्दे और गले का हार भी…देखो, मेरे मस्तक पर जगमगाते इस सिंदूरी सूरज को देखो---- मेरी मांग में चमचमा रही सिंदूर की सुर्खी देखो देव…इस सबकी मौजूदगी में मैं सड़क पर इतराती चला करती हूं---तुमने इतना दिया है कि मैं निहाल हो गई हुं---इससे ज्यादा मुझे कुछ नहीं चाहिए! " 



"मुझे चाहिए!" देव दांत भींचकर कह उठा----"तुम्हारे लिये समुद्र के किनारे पर वना एक बंगला चाहिए, चमचमाती विदेशी कार-नैकर-चाकर-हीरों से जड़ी तुम और तुम्हारे साथ आकाश में परवाज़ करता मैं…तब हमारे पास एक नन्हा-सा राजकुमार होना चाहिए, ऐसा-जिसकी परवरिश हम जैसे चाहे कर सकें ।" 




"प-प्लीज देव ।" दीपा कराह-सी उठी…"ऐसे सपने मत देखो ।" 



"ये मेरे सपने ही नहीं मनसूबे भी हैं, -ऐसे मनसूबे जिन्हें किसी भी हालत में एक दिन मैं पूरे करके रहूंगा ।"




दीपा ने ह्रदय में उठी दर्द की तीक्ष्ण लहर को दबाते हुए कही-"निगेटिव ढंग से सोचने के अपने इस अंदाज में सुधार करो देव---जरा यह भी तो सोचो कि इस दुनिया में तुमसे ज्यादा कमाने वाले कम हैं और कम कमाने वाले ज्यादा-वे भी हंसी-खुशी रहते हैं, जिसे जितना मिलता है वह उसी को खुशी के साथ भोगकर जी रहा है" 



" हुं जी रहा है----तुम उसे-जीना कहती हो दीपा, वे जी नहीं रहे, बल्कि रेग रहे हे-हमारी तरह गन्दी नाली में रेंगते कीडे हैं वे…जरा सोचो, जिस मकान में हम रह रहे हैं वह एक दोस्त का है-अपने परिवार सहित कनाडा चला गया है वह, हमें इसका कोई किराया नहीं देना पड़ता, कल अगर वह लोट आया तो हमें मकान खाली करना पडेगा----ऐसा मकान पांच सौ रुपये से कम में नहीं मिलेगा--क्या बाकी सात सौ रुपये महीना में हम 'जी' सकेंगे?" 




अवाक रह गयी दीपा! 



अपने पति के चेहरे पर उसकी नजरे इस तरह गडी थी, जैसे किसी अजनबी को देख रही हो, बोली----"जब तुम ऐसी बाते करते हो देव तब लगता है कि दो साल से तुम्हें जानने के बावजूद मैं तुम्हारे बारे में कुछ नहीं जानती?"



"क्या मतलब?"

----------


## uttarakhandi

धन्यवाद् सर,

----------


## sajan love

"एक तरफ़ आज से ठीक एक साल पहले तुमने मेरे लिए अपने दोलतमन्द पिता से विद्रोह कर दिया इच्छा के विरुद्ध मुझसे शादी की, उनकी दौलत को ठुकराकर मेरे साथ अलग रहने लगे और दूसरी तरफ दौलत के प्रति ऐसी दीवानगी-भरी बाते करते हो, क्या यह विरोधाभास नहीं ?" 

"हो सकता है, मगर मैं सिर्फ तुम्हारा दीवाना हुं दीपा--- तुम्हारे लिए, तुम्हारी खुशी के लिये मैं कुछ भी कर सकता हूं --- मेरा बाप फौज में कर्नल क्या है कि वह घर में भी फौज जैसा शासन चाहता था…चाहता था कि घर में भी उसके मुह से निकलने वाला हर लफ्ज 'हुक्म' वन जाए---मैंने सबकुछ सहन किया, किन्तु तुमसे जुदाई नहीं-तुम्हारे लिए मैंने उसके 'हुक्म' और दोलत को ठोकर मार दी…मैंने कोर्ट में तुमसे शादी की, उसने मेरे लिये अपने सरकारी बंगले के दरवाजे बन्द कर दिये और आज भी, मेरा हर मनसूबा, हर ख्वाब सिर्फ तुम्हारे लिये है दीपा, सिर्फ तुम्हारे लिये!" 


"और तुम्हारे इन्हीं मनसूबों से मुझे डर लगता है" 

"डर केसा?"

"जब अकेली होती हूं तो अजीब-अजीब शंकायें धेर लेती है मुझे-----. सोचकर कांप उठती हूं कि मेरे प्रति तुम्हारे प्यार की यह दीवानगी, मुझे हीरों से जड़ देने की यह ललक कहीं तुम्हें किसी गलत रास्ते पर न ले जाये---कहीं तुम कोई ऐसा काम न कर बैठे---जिससे हमारी _ जिन्दगी तबाह हो जाये!" 

"ऐसे ख्याल अपने दिमाग में न लाया करो, मैं ऐसा कुछ नहीं करूंगा ट्रेजरी के इन लुटेरों ने किया है----भले ही आज मैं अपने बाप से अलग रहता हूं-----मगर मुझे उसकी इज्जत और 
तुम्हारा ख्याल है, मैं कोई गुण्डा-मवाली नहीं कर्नल का बेटा हूं ।"
शहर से करीब सात किलोमीटर दूर स्थित भगवान औघड़नाथ के मन्विर में सोमवार को इस कदर भीड़ रहती थी कि मेला-सा लग जाता था, परन्तु सप्ताह के वाकी छ: _दिन मन्दिर उतना ही उजाड़ और वीरान पड़ा रहता । 

उस और जाने वाली सडक पर ट्रेफिक सोमवार की अपेक्षा वहुत कम रहता ।

और आज शनिवार था । 

" दीपा और देव मन्दिर सिर्फ इसलिए गए थे, कि उनका "मैरिज डे' आज़ ही था-उस वक्त करीब बारह बजे जव वे मन्दिरं से लोट रहे थे…दूध-सी बेदाग सफेद शर्ट और पतलून पहने देव छ: महीने पहले खरीदे गये अपने 'लम्ब्रेटा स्कूटर' की अगली गद्दी पर सवार था ।

बनारसी साडी में आकाश से उत्तरी अप्सरा-सी लग रही दीपा उसके कन्धें पर हाथ रखे पिछली सीट पर बैठी थी-सुहागिनों के मेकअप में उसका गोल एवं गोरा मुखड़ा ऐसा लग रहा था चन्द्रमा ने मेकअप कर लिया हो! 

तेज हवा के कारण उनके कपड़े और बाल फड़फ़ड़ा रहे थे । हालांकि इस स्कूटर से निकलने वाली "फ़ट-फट' की आवाज देव को कतई न सुहाती थी, किन्तु उसी पर सवारी करना उसकी मजबूरी थी । 

जव कोई भारी वाहन 'सांय' से आगे निकल जाता तो उसकी धूल में फंसा देव देर तक कड़वे-कड़वे मुंह बनाता रहता --- सामने से आने वाला वाहन जव वगल से गुजारता-तो हवा के तेज कटाव के कारण स्कूटर झनझना उठता। 

ऐसे समय में उसे अपने 'लम्ब्रेटा' पर सवार होने पर खीज होती ।

फिर भी--- कम-से-कम इस वक्त सड़क पर ट्रेफिक कम होने के कारण वह थोडी राहत महसूस कर रहा था-------अभी मन्दिर से चले सुनिल से दो सा तीन मिनट ही गुजर थे कि एक युवक को उसने सामने से आ रहे ट्रक को हाथ देकर रोकने की कोशिश करते देखा!

किन्तु! 

ट्रक न रुका! 

युवक हताश नजर आया! 

एकाएक उसकी दृष्टि देव के लम्बेटा पर पड़ी देव ने दोड़कर उसे सड़क पार करके अपने स्कूटर के सामने पहुंचते देखा-जव वह दौड़ रहा था तब देव ने उसे लंगड़ाते महसूस किया…बड़े ही दयनीय अंदाज में दोनों हाथ उठाकर वह देव को रुकने का इशारा कर रहा था! 

जाने क्यों देव को उस पर तरस-सा आया-नजदीक पहुंचकर उसने स्कूटर रोक दिया और स्कूटर के रुकते ही वह बोला-------" भ भाई साहव-म-मेरी मदद कीजिये, प्लीज ।।"

"बात क्या है?" देव ने पूछा!

शक्ल से ही दीनहीन नजर आ रहे युवक ने कहा-----" म - मेरी वाईफ बेहोश हो गयी हे----बड़ी सीरियस हालत है उसकी-प्लीज…मेरी मदद कीजिये वर्ना वह मर जाएगी ।।" 

देव और दीपा ने प्रश्नवाचक नजरो से एक-दूसरे की तरफ़ देखा----दीपा के चेहरे पर युवक के लिए सहानुभूति के भाव थे ----भावना को समझकर देव ले पूछरु-"कहाँ है तुम्हारी वाईफ ।"

"व-वहां ! " उसने दायी तरफ़ फैले जंगल की तरफ़ इशारा किया…"जहां बहुत से पेड़ों का झुरमुट नजर आ रहा है-----वह उन्हीं के बीच पडी है---सबकुछ लुट गया भाई साहब…बहुत देर से सड़क पर खड़ा किसी से सहायता मांगने की कोशिश कर रहा हूं मगर कोई रुकता ही नहीं ।" 

. "हुआ क्या था?" 

"म-मैं इधर से वाईफ़ के साथ साइकिल पर जा रहा था कि चार बदमाशों ने हमें रोक लिया…चाकुओ की नोक पर वे हमें जंगल मे ले गए…वहां उन्होंने मेरी वाईफ के साथ जबरदस्ती की-मैँने विरोध किया तो मारपीट की----मैं

----------


## uttarakhandi

भाई , 

अप्डेट की मात्रा बढ़ाइए ।

----------

